
I fixed a bug today - stolk
http://thelittleengineerthatcould.blogspot.com/2016/09/debugging-software.html
======
AstroJetson
I can also relate to this. Sometimes it helps to explain the problem to
someone else, slowing down the thought process gives you a chance to take a
step back. Its that whole forrest for the trees problem.

